# How does your clutch feel?



## aschon (Mar 27, 2004)

When you press down is it really loose or tense.. mine feels kinda loose .. what is the problem?


----------



## aschon (Mar 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

it depends. it could just be low pressure, it could also be the mounts. i changed out my tranny and engine mounts and now the pedal is stiff all the time. much better than before.


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

my clutch is loose too and i was wondering...is it easy to tighten my clutch cause i checked the throttle by the block and i pull the cable thats for my clutch cause i noticed that there was two and it is loose... i want to tighten it but is it easy to do?? or atleast reasonably ok to handle on my own or with a partner???


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

you arent talking about the throttle cable are you? because if you have cruise control, there are two cables by the throttle body. those wont do anything for your clutch, only increase your idle speed.


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

megaseth said:


> you arent talking about the throttle cable are you? because if you have cruise control, there are two cables by the throttle body. those wont do anything for your clutch, only increase your idle speed.


nah its not the throttle cable... i made sure it wasnt that one, but yea, its for my clutch... but just to be sure.... you say theres 2 cables.. one of them is the clutch cable correct?

and yes i have cruise control


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

all my friends say that i have the weirdest clutch they have ever felt, but i cant tell any difference. i must have gotten used to it.


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> all my friends say that i have the weirdest clutch they have ever felt, but i cant tell any difference. i must have gotten used to it.


see i know my clutch is loose... cause when i press it in, i have to literally shove it down cause if i dont, it wont even go into gear... plus i seen that the cable was loose....

i just want to know if its easy to tighten??? on my own!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

240's dont have cable clutches they have hydraulic clutches. If your pedal is soft, it could be that you need a new pressure plate, or your clutch pump is leaking somewhere, clutch master cylinder has a leak somewhere. Could be any of those.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

im glad i have my 6 puck stage 3 clutch ^_^


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

^ I had one too. That fucker was like a rock. Broke the shit out of my tranny though. Still pimp as hell though lighting up my tired shifting into 4th gear.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I installed a new master cylinder and now mine is.. well new!
Combined with a 2700lbs pressure ceramic button clutch it feels angry but solid.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

aschon said:


> .. mine feels kinda loose .. what is the problem?


Bleed the clutch... or it could be new clutch time. I'd say bleed it first because its the cheap alternative


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

yeah i just replaced the master cyc. and slave wow what a differance. on my old se-r the clutch seemed lose sloppy and then adjusted that wow same feeling but the se-r was more on the floor.


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> yeah i just replaced the master cyc. and slave wow what a differance. on my old se-r the clutch seemed lose sloppy and then adjusted that wow same feeling but the se-r was more on the floor.


how do i bleed or adjust my clutch???...


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> how do i bleed or adjust my clutch???...


for a 240 there is a bleeder on the slaver cyc. which would be on the passenger side of tranny. have someone pump clutch slow get ride of the air. just like bleeding bakes. but if you have air in line i am pretty sure there is somthing wrong becuase i believe it is a closed system.


----------

